# Lack of Food Interest



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

In the last few weeks our boy has started to lose interest in his food (nutra natural choice large breed puppy) and stated to become picky. By mixing in wet food (or sometimes shredded chicken or spare gravy from dinner) he would of course love his food and gobble it up. We have continued to mix in a spoonful of wet food with meals but he's seemed to eat only the wet food and leave his kibble. Thinking he had lost interest in his old kibble I began to slowly make the transition to Wilderness puppy which he liked day 1 but has since started to care less about. At this point we are a few weeks into this picky eating ordeal and I think he's started to lose some weight so I'm now a little concerned. Earlier this week we gave him a little more wet food than usual which has caused some stomach issues as evidenced by this bathroom habits. He isn't acting weird or lethargic and his energy level has not dropped at all.

I've read different threads about how it isn't uncommon for Vs to lose interest so I didn't think much of it at first. Today he ate probably 2 cups of food when he should be getting 4 cups. I'm not sure of what to do other than adding chicken or gravy into it regularly which I would prefer not to do. Is this a normal vizsla tendency as they're growing up or do I now have cause for concern since he seems to have lost a little weight? I know a hungry dog will eat but how long can I use that philosophy? We'll be seeing our vet Saturday for pre-surgical bloodwork and I'll ask then but wanted to raise the question to the experts on here. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Not overly uncommon, depending on age. How old is your boy again?

When Jasper was still growing, he'd often be very uninterested in his food, and would only have a couple of mouthfuls every couple of days. This was particularly true immediately after a growth spurt--he'd be ravenous, grow seemingly 8 inches overnight, then not be hungry at all for a couple of weeks. Then he'd get ready to start another growth spurt, and the cycle would repeat. Even now, at nearly 2 years, there will be days he decides he doesn't want breakfast, particularly if I've been "bad" and not taken him out for enough off-leash time. He's really good at self-regulating his caloric intake. Better than me!

You know your dog best, and if you think he's losing weight or otherwise seems to be suffering ill effects from not eating, then it's something you should bring up to your vet. Note that if he is still a growing boy, it can often look like they lost a few pounds after a little growth spurt, since they get taller without simultaneously getting wider. Jasper also has a harder time maintaining weight in the winter, just because he needs to be more active to stay warm outside, and it burns a lot of calories to stay warm in cooler weather, even when sedentary. 

I've seen lots of tricks on the forum of how to get your dog interested in his kibble. A little warm water sprinkled on it, for example. You could also consider adding a supplemental oil, like fish or coconut, to his bowl. It's not table food, it's part of his normal routine, and it has the added benefit of being really good for keeping his skin and coat moisturized. Since I started adding coconut oil to Jasper's bowl, he has never not been interested in his food. We're a couple of weeks in...I suppose I could see how it goes a few months from now, when the novelty wears off, but it's something to think about adding that isn't table food or wet food.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, redrover for the reassurance. Our boy is 9 months and I know that recently he's been getting taller so he's likely in a spurt and it could cause him to look thinner. Lately it just seems like such a task to get him to eat, but apparently that can be the vizsla way when they feel like it as I'm learning. I guess I won't worry too much about missing a meal but I am going to mention it to the vet when we see her.

We have been putting a fish oil/omega 3 supplement in his food since he was a pup and that's not anything that has been catching his attention. I suppose I may try adding low sodium chicken broth to his food since warm water hasn't done the trick historically but that's a good suggestion! I'll also look into the coconut oil as well. As a really young pup he would just inhale his food- trying to eat it out of the bowl before you even put it down. It's just such a dramatic change that it caught our attention pretty quickly but maybe it's just a cycle like you said. Thanks for your response and insight from you experience. I worry about it less and see if his behavior change soon before I get into a tizzy about it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have struggled with this since we got Miles. 

We supplement with sweet potato, green beans, squash, salmon, rice, oil supplement, and chicken broth to help him eat more. We like him to eat 4-5 cups a day since he exercises so much, but if he eats 3 we don't bother him.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our Penny is also around nine months and for a long time she would eat between 2-4.5 cups a day. She still RARELY finishes her bowl but I'd as we're between 3-4 cups a day. 

It's normal V behavior.


----------

